# Aurora  Nubian Spanish cross



## alsea1 (May 31, 2014)

She is doing pretty good.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 31, 2014)

She is a pretty girl!


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 31, 2014)

I have 2 pure Nubian does in my herd and 2 half Nube/ half Spanish yearling does as well. Check out my "For Sale" page on my website www.calfeefarms.net . We are developing a new breed of goat I call "Spannubian" for our dairy customers that will add better mothering instincts, better hooves, and better parasite resistance without affecting milk production. When this 50/50 cross buck is bred to their pure Nubian dairy does, the resulting 3/4 Nube buck kids are also meatier than pure Nubes and can be sold at a premium price at the meat market.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 31, 2014)

BTW, beautiful girl!!!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have attached a few pics of our Spanubian does which are carrying kids sired by our current Koy Ranch Spanish herdsire. These does are, as I have said in other posts, half registered Nubian and half pure Sawyer Spanish (from our previous Spanish herdsire). The kids will be 3/4 Spanish (3/8 Sawyer Spanish & 3/8 Koy Ranch Spanish) and 1/4 Nubian. These should make some good replacement does to breed to a Kiko or Savannah herdsire (for commercial meat goats). They would also be good bred to a registered Boer herdsire for 4-H or FFA show wethers or % show does. The brownish and tan does in the pics are the Spanubian does, the black ones are my Spaniards.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 13, 2015)

alsea1 said:


> She is doing pretty good.


I love this doe. She is colored like my Nube/ Spanish girls. What are you gonna breed her to if you breed her?


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 13, 2015)

She is bred to Matadore.
He is a reg. Nigerian Dwarf buck
At least I think she is bred. She is getting big and her teats are getting a bit puffy.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Its too bad your so far away. I would really love to replace Lucky with another Spanish buck. It really hurt to lose the little fella.
Lucky's sire Lucky 13 came off Cozine Springs Ranch in Oregon.   Lucky 13 is for sale right now but I can not afford 800.00 bucks. LOL


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 13, 2015)

alsea1 said:


> Its too bad your so far away. I would really love to replace Lucky with another Spanish buck. It really hurt to lose the little fella.
> Lucky's sire Lucky 13 came off Cozine Springs Ranch in Oregon.   Lucky 13 is for sale right now but I can not afford 800.00 bucks. LOL


Cozine Springs Ranch has some amazing Spanish goats! I would love to have a couple does for my self but $800 is a bit too rich for my blood as well. Yeah, if I was closer I would definitely keep back a buck for you. My Spanish goats are half of what Cozine Springs goats are selling for but they have an amazing line of Spanish goats too.


----------

